

Don't read HN - sdogruyol
http://serdardogruyol.com/?p=159

======
adem
Don't read HN, instead, post in HN and promote your blog!

~~~
sdogruyol
Why the rage ? Guess you don't get the point of the post w/e.

~~~
diorray
Well, telling the truth isn't means rage.

